# remove glue



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

how do you remove that gluie stuff from the ears after taking them apart. the ears were up since last yesterday, is it the weight of the glue making the ears to flop again ?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

not sure if you put this out there right or not.. You said they've been up since last yesterday? I've heard different things for the glue I've heard alcohol but I'm sure someone would be able to direct you better. As far as them flopping I doubt the weight of the glue would do it. If they are still flopped over then I would say they weren't taped long enough and need to stay taped. How old is the pup and how long have they been taped?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

first why did you take them apart? How long have you had them glued together? 

as for glue removal,,if you got tear mender, (and even if you didn't) take the glue with you to say, a craft/fabric store and ask a clerk to show you some glue remover.

I remember when using tear mender, I got the remover as well, it's a soft soap like substance, that really worked well and didn't irritate the dogs ears..


----------

